# Hanvon Graphicpal tablet



## Niichts (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope somebody here will have any clue on what I can do, support and information about the product seems really limited unfortunately 


I have a Hanvon Graphicpal pen tablet, and i cannot change it to Mouse Mode from Pen Mode, there is no option for it that I can find. This is insanely important and deal breaking, as Pen Mode drives me insane.

Are there any work around to this to get it to operate in mouse mode? (Microsoft pen tablet software perhaps that offers a feature?)

Absolutely anything of use would be greatly appreciated, trying everything and anything.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not provided in the Hanvon drivers/software, it's likely not supported.

I'm not familiar with that model.


----------

